# The War Is Over



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

This will probably the Biggest Best Bomb sent to a Puff member all year.





The above is me being speechless.........! 31 high quality cigars and not a rocket among them. I Always send a personal Thank You to who ever sends me a Bomb first before I post pics but who ever sent these obviously wished to remain anonymous. I really wish you would at least PM me so I could give who ever done this a real proper from the Heart THANK YOU BUDDDDDDDDYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I have been having one HELL of a time here on the Mountain, I will be posting ya'll an update soon to explain" but this morning the mailman had to drive down my washed out driveway to deliver this box one could have packed a ham in. It never crossed my mind seeing it that it could be a Bomb until it was handed to me and I saw the label. My God Folks!!!! Look at these....Opus, Liga #9 etc etc etc etc..... I only can afford a cigar about every other day-ish and had just emptied my tupperdor into my humidor due to getting a tad low. Not anymore.... DAMNNNNNN!!!
I don't mean to brag but......Top This!.. I had to take pics in groups to get them all in. I had laid them all out and was starting to pack the wrappings back into the box when I realized there was another bag of cigars in there I didn't see. 
Mr. Anonymous.......THANK YOU EVER SO MUCH!!! You made my week.....MONTH!!


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Wow. Awesome hit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

Ranger0282 said:


> This will probably the Biggest Best Bomb sent to a Puff member all year.
> 
> The above is me being speechless.........! 31 high quality cigars and not a rocket among them. I Always send a personal Thank You to who ever sends me a Bomb first before I post pics but who ever sent these obviously wished to remain anonymous. I really wish you would at least PM me so I could give who ever done this a real proper from the Heart THANK YOU BUDDDDDDDDYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I have been having one HELL of a time here on the Mountain, I will be posting ya'll an update soon to explain" but this morning the mailman had to drive down my washed out driveway to deliver this box one could have packed a ham in. It never crossed my mind seeing it that it could be a Bomb until it was handed to me and I saw the label. My God Folks!!!! Look at these....Opus, Liga #9 etc etc etc etc..... I only can afford a cigar about every other day-ish and had just emptied my tupperdor into my humidor due to getting a tad low. Not anymore.... DAMNNNNNN!!!
> ...


Whether you know it or not that hit is what washed your driveway out bud #HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

HOLLLLY COW!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Holy crap Batman, that is some hit, sounds like it came to you at a bad time, great it brightened your day, and to whoever sent it, :vs_cool:


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

"The Mother Load" 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

What???!!!!!!!!!! Awesome


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

That is one epic hit.. Wow!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

I thought I felt an earthquake earlier. 

Wow, cigar people are some of the best in the world!


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

That is cool as hell, this place still blows me away with what goes on around here. Now start cleaning up all them pieces of mail box that are scattered everywhere! obviously while smoking a stoggy!


----------



## StillPuffin (Jan 26, 2017)

That's an amazing hit. Just wow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

That's a massive hit !


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Now that's what I call a "bunker buster"! Ain't no surviving that hit. However, I have a real good idea who did this. Matter of fact, I'll go so far as to say I KNOW who sent this. Lol, but I ain't talkin'! Snitches get stitches. HAHAHAHA!


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Good Grief. That's one hellofa birthday bomb.
Looks like someone decided to quit smoking cigars and sent you the entire remaining contents of their humidor. 
Awesome ... Just freakin awesome....


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

That's amazing! Good for you Dave! 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Bet the mailman had to Hump that up the hill. Very nice whoever it was.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

No witnesses this time.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Are you sure the pass didn't get re-routed by mistake? LOL


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Mountain top gone!!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sticks702 (Jun 10, 2017)

Really great for a new member to see what a tight knit group this is! Congrats!


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Sticks702 said:


> Really great for a new member to see what a tight knit group this is! Congrats!


Yep all these guys are great. I've learned a ton since I've been on here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

bobbya08 said:


> Yep all these guys are great. I've learned a ton since I've been on here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You mean like how to take out mailboxes like a drunk college kid with a baseball bat?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> You mean like how to take out mailboxes like a drunk college kid with a baseball bat?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah that's one skill I picked up from here lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

